# Mommie groomers...



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a question for all the mommie groomers. I need a good pair of scissors for my set up at home. I have bought a few different ones from Amazon and paid $ 50.00 for each of them and thought they were good, but they seem to be dull all ready. Im not real sure if they can be sharpened either. I dont mind paying for a really good pair of scissors, but I want them to last. I do use them on three fluffs, but they should stay sharp at least for a little while. My youngest has only been scissor cut. My middle sometime will tolerate the clippers, but due to being traumatized at a groomer, I usually have to use a scaredy cat scissor set and regular scissors. My oldest uses the clippers. Shes my easy going baby.

I've seen some on Chris Christensen website, but I didn't know if you were paying for a good product or for a name. 

Any feedback would be appreciated,

Lorie


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a few that I bought on my own and a few recommended by Hedy, Maltese Obsession.

I've got Chris Christensen straight sheers, pixie curved, pixie thinning and, 6" thinning. I also have Kenchi straights 4.5"


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oops, I also have 7" curved!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, do you use ALL of those scissors?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Kim, do you use ALL of those scissors?


Yes, I use both pixies for the face and the pixie curved on the feet; I use the 7" curved on the back legs and the skirt; I use the straights on the front legs and the tummy (I learned a trick to use these from a Jodi Murphy DVD); I use the Kenchi 4.5" straights for under the chin and around the eyes--also around the eyes I use the pixie thinning; and I use the 6" thinning for everything else--around the tush, neck, chest--to clean things up at the end. I'm not sure if this is overkill, but it works for me--I've got a whole system in place--a lot is from the grooming DVD's I watched.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use my Chris Christiansen 7" curved and my Sensei 57 tooth blenders almost exclusively, but I wish I had a smaller size on both of them. I also have a cheapie pair of tiny blunt tip curved (not so sharp) for trimming around the anal area. I've been doing my own grooming for 15+ years and I still won't use sharps there.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the information Ladies. 

Do you have to sharpen the scissors or are they just staying sharp? I mean I know that they are going to dull over time, but what is an acceptable time to pay to have them sharpened, especially if you pay a lot of money for the scissors?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

If you register your shears on-line (if you buy Chris Christensen) that is part of your warranty! I've only been grooming since I got Tyler 2 years ago, so I don't know when or if the CC's will need sharpening.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.continentalpetcompany.com/

Must haves are the wave and the tiny might thinners.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had my CC shears almost 3 years and my Sensei amost 2 years...neither needs sharpening yet, but yes, you can send them in for sharpening when needed.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The Tiny Might looks interesting! Thanks 



jmm said:


> http://www.continentalpetcompany.com/
> 
> Must haves are the wave and the tiny might thinners.


----------

